# animal glands



## ioiosoiwork (Oct 8, 2008)

Trying my hand in raccoon gland lure, I'm using the brain,scent glands under the forelegs, and along the spine,anal with some tract and feces, all sex glands, rear feet pads anything I'm missing?
Thanks,


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you tried the gal bladder?


----------

